# Check this out



## Dove (Feb 17, 2005)

http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~moraes/illusion.html


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 17, 2005)

Dove, I stopped experimenting with drugs a long time ago just because of this!   That is an interesting illusion, tho!


----------



## wasabi (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks, Dove, I will be crossed eyed all day.*


----------



## tweedee (Feb 17, 2005)

I like 8)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 17, 2005)

my EYES!


----------



## middie (Feb 17, 2005)

that's so weird lol


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 18, 2005)

It started to make me queasy!  
It's amazing how the eyes play tricks on the mind!


----------



## nicole (Feb 18, 2005)

was doing that the whole time. Nice


----------

